# Need some advice on best culinary schools in Chicago



## andoniu83 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey everyone, Ando here

Im brand new to this site. Got some great advice from chefzadi on a matter that concerned me, but I have another questions for all the cooking enthusiats out there like me. I am considering going to culinary school, I want to go to a private one. Can anyone give me some advice on the best private culinary schools they know of in the Chicago area based on experience. I mean I know the ones that are out there, but i want your guys addvice on the best based on your experiences if you by any chance attending one in Chicago.
Thanks everyone for replying

Andoniu83


----------



## saiyajinz (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't really any experience attending any culinary schools in chicago but i am going to Kendall in the fall. I visited both CHIC and Kendall and Kendall seems alot nicer and organized. Plus Kendall offers a bachelor's in culinary arts. That is the only reason why i am going there.


----------

